# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn net onder de linkerheup

## Sven Van den Bruel

Hallo,

ik sukkel al een tijdje met vervelende pijn net onder mijn linkerheup. Het is vooral na het sporten (voetbal) dat ik deze pijn ondervind, dit duurt dan een dag of drie en dan gaat het beter (maar gaat niet helemaal weg)... De pijn is het hardst te voelen als ik een trap opwandel.. 

Ik heb enkele weken terug vier weken niets van sport gedaan, maar toen ik terug begonnen ben met voetballen was dit opnieuw hetzelfde.. 

Mijn dokter dacht dat dit een slijmbeurs ontsteking is, en dat ik hier gewoon wat flexium gel op moet smeren ... maar ik ben mijn vertrouwen reeds kwijt in deze man.. 

Ik heb nu een kleine twee weken smorgens en savonds gesmeerd, maar zonder beterschap..

Iemand raad voor dit vervelende probleem?

----------


## mantelzorg

Hallo Sven,

Ik had jaren problemen door een ontstoken slijmbeurs in de heup. Begin 2012 is die operatief verwijderd. 
Helaas zijn de klachten weer terug. Inmiddels heb ik al weer een paar keer een Kenacort A injectie laten zetten. Dit helpt een aantal maanden. Met fitness vermijd ik wel bepaalde toestellen, o.a de crosstrainer. De orthopeed zegt niets meer voor me te kunnen doen. 

Sterkte.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik had ook pijn in de linkerheup. Vooral bij bepaalde draaiende bewegingen met het been. Bijvoorbeeld gewoon rechtop staan, en dan naar rechts willen lopen. Als ik dat deed door mijn rechterbeen op te tillen en naar rechts te verplaatsen (gewoon om de eerste stap te zetten) en daarbij mijn heup ook alvast in de nieuwe looprichting draaide, had ik een stekende scheut in de linkerheup.

Een fysiotherapeut gaf mij rek- en strekoefeningen die ik na elke inspanning moest doen. Niet gewoon alleen maar rekken en strekken, maar elke rek- of strekoefening minimaal 20 seconden vasthouden, liefst 30 seconden. Dus stukken langer dan ik normaal gesproken deed.

Dat hielp al flink.

Ik ben ook eens goed gaan opletten op mijn houding. Ik kwam er ineens achter dat ik in bed vaak half op mijn rechterzij en half op mijn buik slaap. Mijn linkerbeen ligt dan links van mijn rechterbeen, maar wel een beetje hoger omdat ik niet plat op mijn buik lag. Om evenwicht te houden bewoog ik mijn linkerknie een beetje naar links. Ik lag dus met gestrekt rechterbeen en half gebogen linkerbeen. Die houding bleek ook belastend voor het linker heupgewricht. Sindsdien ben ik erop gaan letten dat ik niet meer zo ga liggen, en dat hielp ook.

Nu heb ik bijna nooit meer pijn, en als ik wat voel is het nog maar een heel klein beetje. Ik houd het nog een paar weken in de gaten, want dit is pas sinds een maand, maar het ziet ernaar uit dat ik de oplossing heb gevonden.

Misschien komen jullie naar aanleiding van mijn verhaal ook op ideeën die je zelf kunt toepassen.

----------


## peteroomens

Hallo Sven,
Zoals je de klacht omschrijft, denk ik aan een geïrriteerde 'tractus iliotibialis'. Wanneer je staat en geleidelijk het linkerbeen wat meer belast, voel je deze opzij van het been aanspannen. Dit is mogelijk ook het probleem: je linkerbeen wordt al meer belast en gaat als 'korter been functioneren'. Leg bij het sporten een hakje van 2, maximaal 3 mm achter, onder de hiel, in de schoen. Het is het proberen waard.
Succes, Peter

----------

